# I will be ok finally after 28 long hard years



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

mess


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Hooray for vaness, I hope you stay happy. 

I do like the companionship that comes with having friends but I also like the freedom you get when you're alone. I like doing things my own way and if I make mistakes then I'll deal with it. I used dwell a lot on my past mistakes but not anymore, now I'm in the process of bettering myself and making plans as my signature suggests. I'm not sure if I'll accomplish those things or find happiness but I like the fact that I'm slowly accepting who I am.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, lovely post Vaness. You are a beautiful person. :cry


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Great post. Congratulations!


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

??


----------



## O B kool (Mar 18, 2011)

Nobody is happy being alone other wise you would be here. As for me I want the best of both worlds. I want relationships as well as being by myself sometimes. Your mental well-being is based on companionship!


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

O B KOOL you are right


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

u have a husband, you have no right to complai nabout being alone.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Yay good for you! Being happy when you are alone is where it all starts!


----------

